# Wow !!!



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today I met my latest grandchild 

Charlie 

I couldn’t touch him, born Tuesday at 9pM 

But he brought the whole family, Archie, Isabelle, and my two non grandkids who are completely at home here 

now 12 so what’s a couple more 

Gosh I needed to hug them but I refrained 

So I guess that’s my bubble 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That'll certainly have put a smile in your day Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, he’s gorgeous 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations Sandra and to all the family. You needed a bit of joy I think. Its been a rotten time for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that’s life my special one

It never promised a rose garden

But that little one today was certainly a rose 

And those kids surrounding him certainly reminded me how lucky I am 

As I itched to hug them

As they wove around me like hungry lions keeping their distance 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fabulous news for you Sandra. A new life among all this trouble. A blank sheet for his parents to form.

I am having a visit from a special little person today


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant Pat

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh wonderful news!!! Congratulations from me too! Another family in the making! I was also thinking about you too Pat wondering whether your been able to get your gdndd on up or grandchild yet. It must be agony not to hug and smell them. Not long I hope. Unless the superspreaders muck it up for all of us!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats meant to say get your hands on your grandchild yet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep Charles Bowman

What on earth is Bowman , is that a name ?

A bowman is an archer 

Is that the connection to Archie 

I’m too old to bother ,I’ll ask later 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How did that visit go Pat?

Were you overwhelmed at the strength of feeling that first grandchild evokes ?

Of course the others will be just as special but by then you expect that reaction 

The first time you haven’t a clue 

Always reminds me of the quote

If I’d known how great grandkids would be
I’d have had them first :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't say that I was overwhelmed with emotion. We are a practical lot in our family  She is beautiful and adorable and vulnerable. I feel very protective of her. My daughter is an amazing mother. She is a paediatric physiotherapist and so handles babies every day. This makes her super confident and makes me redundant. Not that she makes me feel this way it is just the way it is. My role, I feel, is to just support her in her efforts to bring up an adorable child.

They are visiting for this weekend and I must say that things have changed so much since God was a boy! No blankets in the cot. Swaddling is back. Feeding on demand is in. The baby seems permanently plugged in to a breast! Mind you she is very contented so it is working. Husbands working from home are a huge help. No more struggling with a crying baby and all the household chores and shopping and terry nappies to be washed!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Our first grandchild is due next month, so I’m a long way out of touch with baby paraphernalia. 
I’m told that washable nappies are a thing again due to the environmental impact of disposables. 


Regards,
John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations John!

Everything has changed! Our daughter is using re usable nappies with disposable liners. The disposable liners are able to be put on the compost heap. Not sure how long it takes for them to bio degrade though?

The sleeping arrangements are completely different. No sleeping in a cot in their own room. No blankets or duvets allowed. Nothing in the cot at all! Co sleeping is sort of ok but a side by side cot is the best. No applied heat just a warm room. Our granddaughter seems to need an awful lot of cuddling in order to sleep. We were told to let them cry but not any more. No dummy until a certain stage. No need to support the head any more. It is a steep learning curve I can tell you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations John 

Not sure about the practical bit Pat

Our first grandchild’s mum was a paediatric Nurse, so didn’t need that sort of support 

Of course I’d met many friends babies but for some reason that first grandchild just belonged In a way I wasn’t expecting 

Im guessing most grand parents role is supportive, how supportive I guess depends on distance and circumstances 

My latest two grandkids are/ will given much more practical support by their mothers family, they are much younger than I am , my eldest grandchild is already 26 

And having been there, seen it ,done it many times I don’t do babies anymore 

I love to see them, love to see them go home but I’m not hands on any more as far as babies are concerned

I’m happy to wait till they grow up a bit 

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Many thanks for the kind thoughts and words.

We were late ish starters to parenting, but then had three in 15 months (boy followed by twin boys) - not sure how we functioned at all for the first couple of years, but they’ve all turned out well. We had no hands on help from family as we lived a couple of hours away from the nearest, but we muddled through as I’m sure this next generation will do. We will be here to help if needed, but keen not to be interfering. 

Unfortunately mum to be had to attend all of the routine scans and other appointments on her own due to pandemic restrictions, but that’s just the way it has been. Gender reveal (I still don’t understand the need to know myself, but it’s up to them) had to be done via a blood test rather than a scan, but they’re happy and content. Both are working from home at the moment, and that’s working well for them - if that continues over the coming months it could be quite handy (and challenging). 

I’ll be doing my very best not to interfere, even though it’s not my strongest attribute. 


Regards,
John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, were late starters and our only child is an even later starter! Just glad to be around and see her reach her dream of being a mother 

It is almost impossible, nowadays, to offer advice as things have changed so much since our day. Even mothers who go on to have several more children will tell you that the advice changes from one pregnancy and birth to the next. My daughter handles children every working day and so is supremely confident with them. Then, of course, there is the internet.....
I am learning already to ask her for advice rather than attempt to give it


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We spent the weekend with our youngest grandson, 7 yesterday so we went to a beach near Arcachon (Locanau Plage) great beach with good facilities and VERY attentive and proactive lifeguards - they had to pull 4 probably 17 year old girls who were in real trouble, one taken away by helicopter.......

He was delivered by his Nana 7 years ago when the midwife failed to turn up,bathe ambulance staff saw who was delivering and said "We'll do the paperwork, shout if you need anything, we'll be in the next room". He was delivered in 25 minutes, start yo finish, the midwife took 2 hours to arrive (5 minute drive from hospital where she was).

That's a claim for when he gets married.....,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ve provided day care, night care , babysitting ,overnight stays, weekend stays and longer , and walked the floor many a night with a sick grandchild 

Washed their clothes, cooked their meals, even cleaned their houses !!

Interfering John ? You should be so lucky to have time to interfere :grin2:

And if you do your job well you’ll still be doing all the above when they are 26 , as it seems it’s cheaper to stay at grandmas in the university holidays, better cared for in between (ie cleared up after them and spoilt) as we have time to do that 

Like you John ,I had twin girls and 13 months later another boy I also had a a 71/2, 6 and a 41/2 yr old 

Hard work, like you we were alone , so our kids have been very lucky to have been interfered with >

And we can’t get rid of the kids either

I’d have been grateful for some interference :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But John

Our grandkids, especially the older ones are desperate to see us again 

Text and phone constantly, when can we come ?

We know them so well, differently than their parents 

They never fail in our eyes we’re never judging them 

Today Our eldest grandson sent a copy of a text his grandad sent when he was excluded from college after hitting his friend years ago 

He’d told us all about it and texted that he was back in college

His grandad had replied so is that it?nothing more from your violence? I was expecting it to be more interesting 

He’d kept the text and is still best friends with the friend he’d hit all those years ago 

You text made me laugh grandad when everyone was saying how bad I was

Your grandkids are for life , so special ,so build that relationship with them 

It’s nothing to do with the relationship they have with their parents

It’s yours and you have a right to that 

And the deep pleasure that comes from that relationship 

I never knew parents or grandparents 

But boy with 12 grandkids and two non grandkids I’m well practised 

Sandra


----------

